# Want To Start Sweeoing



## scott2010

I've been in the lawn and snow industry for ten years now and have considered adding sweeping to my list of services. I'd like to start out small with maybe a power broom. Can anyone suggest a good place to start and how to price?


----------



## Camden

This thread was started a while back by a guy who wanted to start sweeping. Read through it and take what you can out of it. There are several good posts.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=155025

I've been sweeping for a few years now and I'm lucky to have the benefit of being one of the few companies in my market who offer that type of service so I've been able to keep my prices at a level of where I'm coming out pretty well. The same cannot be said for markets that are saturated with sweeping companies. Before you dive in make sure your market can tolerate another start-up.


----------



## hickslawns

Not to be a downer, but Camden put it very nicely and well written. Not every local market has room for another guy. Even in smaller markets, the chain stores seem to be tied up with maintenance companies driving prices into the basement. We are in a small market. If i didn't get in when i did, I would not entertain starting a sweeping company right now. Timing worked out for us. Right now, it is very dog eat dog. I am simply waiting on my competition to drive themselves out of business. They seem willing to work at or below cost for the maintenance companies. It is a tough racket. Do your homework. Good luck!


----------



## billyd

I've got 03 Tymco 210 priced to sell..


----------



## Jfdvrod

We have been sweeping since 2003 and it has been a tough road. We now have (4) Vac trucks (1) Tymco 210 along with (3) Johnston Sweepers (650, & (2) 605s). We perform both; nightly sweeping of parking lots and construction support street cleaning for large and small road construction projects. Like mentioned above the equipment is pricey and costly to maintain. We have been fortunate enough to perform most of our maintenance in-house. If managed you can turn a good profit. Our operation runs at about a 41% margin, "knock on wood"


----------

